# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Песни про пиво

## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10  *Ода пиву* 
Тимур Шаов 
Колосится золотая нива, 
Закрома набиты ячменём. 
Родина меня напоит пивом - 
Пенным материнским молоком. 
Мысль изреченная банальна, 
Но однако ж эта мысль важна! Изрекаю: 
Пить шмурдяк, дружище, - аморально, 
Пиво пить - почетно, старина!  
Пусть тяжело и жёны смотрят криво, 
Пусть снег и дождь, и перманентный град, 
Но мы с тобой пойдём, браток, на пиво, 
На пиво, брат! На пиво, брат! 
Вперёд, на пиво, брат!  
Мерзко всё, безнравственно и лживо - 
Декаданс, бардель, бардак, бедлам. 
Из святынь осталось только пиво, 
Кружка, как лампада, светит нам. 
Пиво - это жидкое искусство, 
Пенное барокко, рококо, 
Праздник вкуса, обонянья буйство! 
Впрямь - концерт для пива с балыком.  
Нас не понять тинейджерам сопливым, 
Их поколенье выбирает лимонад. 
Но мы с тобой пойдём, браток, на пиво, 
На пиво, брат, на пиво, брат! 
Вперёд, на пиво, брат!  
Как-то ехал грека через реку, 
Вынул рака да и с пивом съел. 
Пиво остается с человеком, 
Будь он грек, черкес или менгрел. 
Подкаблучники пускай впадают в ересь, - 
Дескать, пенистое зелье вас убьёт. 
Пенистое - не от слова "пенис", 
А от слова "пена", дурачье!  
Как осетры на нерест рвутся молчаливо, 
Как журавли к зиме на юг летят, 
Так нас с тобой истинкт ведёт на пиво, 
На пиво, брат! На пиво, брат! 
Вперёд на пиво, брат!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14  *Пора по пиву*  
А.Ивашенко, Г.Васильев ` 
Если климат тяжел 
Или враждебен астрал, 
Если поезд ушёл 
И все рельсы забрал; 
Если пусто в душе 
И не любит никто, 
Это значит, это значит, 
Означает это - что...  
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, по пиву, по пиву пора, 
С ним не берёт мороз и не страшна жара. 
Пора по пиву, по пиву, по пиву пора, 
С ним не берёт мороз и не страшна жара.  
Если по уму и здоровья заряд; 
Если веришь всему, что вокруг говорят; 
Если хочется жить лет как минимум сто, 
Это значит, это значит, 
Означает это - что...  
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, по пиву, по пиву пора, 
С ним не берёт мороз и не страшна жара. 
Пора по пиву, по пиву, по пиву пора, 
С ним не берёт мороз и не страшна жара.  
Если жажда томит и на уме лишь одно; 
И как-будто магнит уже бездействует но, 
Если сладость мутит и если водка не то, 
Это значит, это значит, 
Означает это - что...  
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, по пиву, по пиву пора, 
С ним не берёт мороз и не страшна жара.  
Пора по пиву, по пиву, по пиву пора, 
С ним не берёт мороз и остиозондроз, 
С ним не страшна жара. 
Гип-гип ему Ура!

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=z_pu-rnwOdI  *Пей пиво!* 
Группа Авария   
Москва пьёт пиво, Молдавия пьёт пиво 
Литва пьёт пиво, Анталия пьёт пиво 
И ты пьёшь пиво, Германия пьёт пиво 
Весь мир пьёт пиво, Авария пьёт пиво  
Пей пиво! 
Пей пиво пенное под ритмы современные 
Можешь один, можешь вдвоём, втроём, всемером
Оставив себе немного пива на потом 
Потом ещё будет пиво, сколько в нас и сколько мимо  
Пей пиво! Пиво пей за дам и за друзей 
Давай пока есть сила в сердце 
Пока не болит голова 
От соли с перцом от ват и килогерцев  
Пей пиво каждый день, каждый час 
Пей пиво про запас 
Авария любит пиво 
Эй, пей пиво! Пиво пей!  
Пей пиво на заре, пей пиво перед сном 
Пей пиво на траве, пей пиво за столом 
Пей пиво натощак, пей пиво со хмеля 
Пей пиво просто так, пей как Авария  
Пей пиво!  
Когда ты ешь, спишь, куришь, когда идёшь в кино, 
Когда ты брови хмуришь, когда тебе смешно 
Когда лежишь в больнице, когда лежит твой друг 
Когда летят с юга птицы, когда летят на юг  
Когда дерзит твоей даме какой нибудь урод 
Когда его ты бьёшь ногами, когда наоборот 
Когда идёшь из дома в кедах, когда берёшь пальто 
Да не важно, кто ты, где ты, ты должен помнить что:  
Китай пьёт пиво, Австралия пьёт пиво 
Давай пей пиво, Авария пьёт пиво  
Пей пиво!  
Пей пиво местного разлива 
Расслабься и чтоб жизнь твоя была не так тосклива 
Выпей пива!  
Пей пиво!  
Будь сильным и красивым, 
Запомни: лучше всех лекарств 
Спасает пиво  
Пей пиво на заре, пей пиво перед сном 
Пей пиво на траве, пей пиво за столом 
Пей пиво натощак, пей пиво со хмеля 
Пей пиво просто так, пей как Авария  
Пей пиво!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08 
Холодное пиво 
Аквариум 
В мою ночь рожденья 
Был смерч и ураган, 
И каждый, кто был при этом, 
Напился смертельно пьян.  
Холодное пиво, 
Ты можешь меня спасти. 
Холодное пиво, 
Мне до тебя не дойти.  
Я знаю два слова: 
Арокс и Штер. 
В моей голове, 
Как бронетранспортер,  
Холодное пиво, 
Ты можешь меня спасти. 
Холодное пиво, 
Мне до тебя не дойти.  
За окнами метель, 
Четвертые сутки прочь. 
Я что-то не вижу ларька, 
Его, должно быть, снесли за ночь.  
Холодное пиво, 
Ты можешь меня спасти. 
Холодное пиво, 
Мне до тебя не дойти.  
Я очень люблю алкоголь, 
И, невзирая на вид, 
Я пил тормозную жидкость, 
Но меня от нее тормозит.  
Холодное пиво, 
Ты можешь меня спасти. 
Холодное пиво, 
Мне до тебя не дойти. 
Пей пиво! Ешь мясо! 
- Какое мясо, Олег? 
Какое? Такое вот мясо, обычное мясо. 
Ведь можно пить пиво и при этом есть мясо. 
И я буду есть мясо, я люблю мясо, 
И все любят мясо, даже пидаразы. 
Ты знаешь, что мне кушать и что при этом слушать. 
Ты можешь мне так пищеварение нарушить. 
Давай мне нарежь, себе налей! 
Хей, ешь мясо, пиво пей!  
Пей пиво!

----------


## Leof

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=z_pu-rnwOdI  *Пей пиво!* 
> Группа Авария   
> Москва пьёт пиво, Молдавия пьёт пиво 
> Литва пьёт пиво, Анталия пьёт пиво 
> И ты пьёшь пиво, Германия пьёт пиво 
> Весь мир пьёт пиво, Авария пьёт пиво  
> Пей пиво! 
> Пей пиво пенное под ритмы современные 
> Можешь один, можешь вдвоём, втроём, всемером
> ...

 там есть *ещё* строфа

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Гимн пиву 
Тёмное, светлое, лёгкое, крепкое,
  Пиво ячменное, вкусное, пенное.
 Один на диване, в компании, в бане,
 За дела успех выпить не грех. 
Янтарным напитком наполнит с избытком
Бокалы и кружки друзьям и подружкам.
О пиве душистом, холодном и чистом
Не забывай, наливай, напевай. 
Весёлый напиток, вполне симпатичный.
На вкус и на цвет очень приличный.
Наутро излечит, а к ночи бодрит,
А если в обед - разовьёт аппетит. 
Нам с пивом по жизни клевее и лучше
И сразу тусовка становится круче.
Пусть пиво течёт бесконечной рекой,
Пусть будет бокал всегда под рукой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  *Пиво*  
Группа Чайф 
Ах, этот чудный лесок, пивной ларёк.
Всегда со мной полиэтиленовый мешок-шок
Пиво! Пиво-пиво-пиво пей! 
О! Какой запах - свердловский шик.
Национальное блюдо - из куры шашлык.
Пиво! Пиво-пиво-пиво пей! 
Дядя с носом, как у меня.
Я зарабатываю в месяц - он за полдня.
Пиво! Пиво-пиво-пиво пей! 
Возьмём пиво и на пароход.
Где летом значок за дальний морской поход
Пиво! Пиво-пиво-пиво пей! 
У меня начался обратный процесс.
Мне надо в лес, но под каждым кустом любят и пьют
Пиво! Пиво-пиво-пиво пей! 
Склянки, бутылки, вода мутного цвета.
Мне снится пиво, мне снится лето!
Пиво! Пиво-пиво-пиво пей! 
Ах, этот чудный лесок, пивной ларёк.
Всегда со мной полиэтиленовый мешок-шок.
Пиво! Пиво-пиво-пиво пей!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  *На даче полно пива*

----------


## mishau_

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=z_pu-rnwOdI  *Пей пиво!* 
> Группа Авария   
> Москва пьёт пиво, Молдавия пьёт пиво 
> Литва пьёт пиво, Анталия пьёт пиво 
> И ты пьёшь пиво, Германия пьёт пиво 
> Весь мир пьёт пиво, Авария пьёт пиво  
> Пей пиво!

 Чудовищная бездарность! Пей пиво собсного розлива и т.п.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ...пидаразы

 Гм, интересное написание...

----------


## The Sloth

Я был слесарь шестого разряда,
Я получку на ветер кидал
И получал всегда сколько надо
И плюс премию в каждый квартал. 
Если пьети, понимаете сами,
Должен что то имет человек.......... 
этк.

----------


## Lampada

> Я был слесарь шестого разряда,
> Я получку на ветер кидал
> И получал всегда сколько надо
> И плюс премию в каждый квартал. 
> Если пьети, понимаете сами,
> Должен что то имет человек..........
> этк.

 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 0%FC#83262

----------


## randir

Опухшие лица, мозги, животы
Под хлопьями пены
Уснули на веки дела и мечты
Жизнь повернулась стеной - пивной!  
Огромная ложь  
Огромную ложь утвердили в сознании, 
Что пьянство, курение — не наркомания, 
А дело иного, культурного рода. 
Что в давней традиции — пить — у народа.   
Усвоилось твёрдо в общественном мнении 
Настойчиво вбитое в мозг убеждение, 
Что это в шприце — смертоносный наркотик, 
А в соске табачной, в стакане — вы лжёте!   
Так вера сильна, что безвредно курение, 
Что будто бы лечит людей опьянение — 
Ложь стала сильнейшею верой на свете, 
Уж курят и пьют вместе с взрослыми дети.   
«Для снятия стресса» и «для настроения», 
«На добро здоровье», «для жизни продления», 
«Чтоб тонус поднять», «чтоб понизить давленье», 
«От гриппа, простуды», «от сердцебиенья»,   
«Чтоб снять радиацию», «в холод согреться», 
«Поднять аппетит», одуреть и объесться… 
Нет мифам конца, нет легендам сомненья — 
И курят и пьют, веря в них, с упоеньем.   
А истина очень проста, она рядом: 
Табак с алкоголем — смертельные яды, 
Наркотики, зелье сродни героину, 
Людей превращают в рабов и скотину.   
Надёжное средство, чтоб не беспокоясь, 
Лишить себя разума, выключить совесть, 
Уйти от стыда, от любви, укоризны, 
В мир смерти духовной ещё в этой жизни.   
Пора донести до людского сознания, 
Что пьянство, курение — есть наркомания! 
Что всюду: в продаже, в семье, на работе — 
Фасованный в дозы легальный наркотик.   
Сергей Николаевич Басманов, г. Тюмень 
(опубликовано в газете «Мы молодые», спецвыпуск: май 2007 г.)

----------


## randir

Последнее пожелание «Иванам»... 
Мы славно гуляли в республике вашей, 
Мы доллары черпали полною чашей. 
Пока вы тут пили, мы вас разорили, 
Заводы продали, богатыми стали.  
И вам всем «здоровья», «живите богато», 
А мы отправляем ресурсы на запад. 
И чтобы ни крошки у вас не осталось, 
И чтобы здоровых детей не рождалось.  
За ваши ресурсы дадим мы вам шприцев, 
И спирта цистерны, до смерти упиться. 
Наркотики в вены вливайте «богато», 
Валяйтесь, как свиньи, вблизи вашей хаты.  
Для нас вы все быдло: дерьмо, папуасы, 
Зачем папуасам земные запасы? 
Вы слышите, свиньи, мы стали богаты, 
Мы скоро отнимем у вас ваши хаты.  
Дадим казино, сигареты, секс-фильмы. 
Курите и пейте, рожайте дебильных. 
Больные, уроды для нас не опасны – 
Мы их уничтожим поддельным лекарством.  
Вы все постепенно умрете бомжами, 
И долю такую вы выбрали сами. 
И ваша земля, нам нужна без народа. 
Мы вас похороним в любую погоду.  
Так будьте «здоровы», «живите богато», 
Насколько позволит вам ваша зарплата. 
А если зарплата вам жить не дозволит – 
Так вешайся, быдло, – никто не неволит. 
(Автор неизвестен)

----------


## Cocos

*Randir*, я не понял, а пиво где?   ::   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> И спирта цистерны, до смерти упиться.

 А было бы классно, если бы хоть спирт доходил, а то ведь и с ним что-то происходит по дороге... Не иначе как инородцы, передумав, и его тоже заменяют на отраву. Или и у нас всё-таки свои любители есть? Ах!! Ну как же я забыл - это же демократы, на заграничные деньги спонсируемые, отбирают последнее! Ну ничего, мы им всем назло как разведуем хребет Ломоносова и как достанем оттуда ресурс! Ни за что тот ресурс не отдадим на Запад! Нехай своими шприцами заправляют свои авто, из костей бомжей нашего народа сделанные!   ::

----------


## randir

Crocodile, хех есть прецеденты... Американские индейцы... Хотя я согласен во многом мы сами виноваты что подсели на так называемую "русскую традицию" ,которой реально не больше 80 лет... Конечно сообщение не по теме.. Но потому что реально ЗАИ....ЛО эти мифы... АНГЛИЯ НА НАЧАЛО 20 века была самой пьющей в мире, Россия в то время занимала 9 место... Во-вторых так называемая знаменитая медовуха была примерно  3-градусная, в-третих до начала 14 века на руси не было винного спирта и его не изготавливали на Руси... 
А про пиво которому вы тут такие красивые оды поете, есть оружие геноцида народов... Хмель является близким родственником конопли, алкоголь (ну тут и говорить нечего), сивушные масла и многое другое...
И самое главное что пиво нацеленно именно на молодежь, на уничтожение генофонда нации... Ведь с водки редко кто начинает... Потому пиво есть стартовый наркотик.... Ведь до чего дошло пиво уже дают грудным детям....

----------


## Leof

Надо сказать, что пиво, даже в неразбавленном виде давали детям те же самые англичане. Только нужно помнить, что в Викторианскую эпоху эль, пиво и подкисленную вином воду (как, впрочем, и в древности) пили отнюдь не из-за пагубного пристрастия к алкоголю. Воду иначе как кипячением просто никак нельзя было обеззаразить. Лондон пил воду из Темзы, в неё же город отправлял всё, что не шло на переработку. В конце 1800 отменяли парламентские сессии из-за того, что смрад с Темзы было невозможно выносить. Спиваться стали, когда появился джин - более дешёвое спиртное, однако в основном алкоголь употребляли из соображений безопасности. Да-да, даже дети.
Пиво - один из древнейших слабоалкогольных напитков, известных человечеству. Его варили в Шумере и Египте; германцы, бельгийцы, чехи и англичане очень любят пиво, что вовсе не сказывается на среднестатистическом IQ или здоровье этих наций.  Я слышал о пивном алкоголизме, однако не встречал ещё людей (по крайней мере, думаю, их сравнительно немного), больных хроническими послепивными заболеваниями. "Водочных" заболеваний пруд пруди. Мне кажется, от употребления кофе болезней и даже смертей куда больше, чем от пива.

----------


## ST

все дело в кол-вах, как всегда. Одно дело каждый день его пореблять, другое-в пятницу вечером с друзьями в пабе.

----------


## randir

Leof, в или лукавите либо слабоинформированы.. В 1999 году было обнаружено наличие фитоэкстрагенов в пиве (женский гормон) ... Пиво страшно даже не присутствием в нем алкоголя.. Вечером приду с работы и полностью об этом напишу, раз вы настолько не осведомлены...

----------


## Leof

Расскажите, я в самом деле пребываю в наивном неведении по вопросу фитоэкстрагенов и даже выпил вчера вечером около полулитра этой жидкости.

----------


## Cocos

> Расскажите, я в самом деле пребываю в наивном неведении по вопросу фитоэкстрагенов и даже выпил вчера вечером около полулитра этой жидкости.

 Он имеет в виду, что от пива мужики становятся бабами!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Я в это не верю, что бы там не наговорили учёные. То-то я заметил, что ирландцы, немцы и чехи так обабились (девочки, простите за такое слово).

----------


## randir

Leof, лет 20-30 назад все насмех поднимали тех кто говорил что сигареты это наркотик... Сейчас уже 100% доказано что это смертельный яд и в нем всего такого гадкого, но его до сих пор не запретили.. Так что если прислушиваться к нашему обществу.. Нужно свои мозги иметь...  
Я не буду демагогии разводить только факты... И вы не разводите демагогии прошу контраргументы и при чем фактические,а  не случаи из жизни.. Я вам могу привести случаи когда человек жил до 100 лет и дымил как паровоз и что это говорит о том что табак не вреден?  
___________
в "шишечках" хмеля, используемых для придания пиву специфического горьковатого вкуса, содержится 8-пренилнарингенин (8-ПН) – вещество, относящиеся к классу фитоэстрогенов ("фито" – растение, "эстроген" – женский половой гормон)1.
Подобные соединения находят и в некоторых других растениях, например, в красном клевере, люцерне. Народная медицина давно знала об этом явлении, и поэтому пастухи тщательно следили, чтобы скот не потреблял слишком много таких растений. В противном случае это грозит бесплодием, что и наблюдалось, например, в Австралии при выпасе овец исключительно на красном клевере2. Однако следует отметить, что 8-ПН превосходит по своей гормональной силе все остальные фитоэстрогены в 10-100 раз и приближается по активности к человеческому гормону – эстрогену3. Факт этот начиная с 1999 года активно обсуждается в специализированной научной литературе, но для широкого круга читателей эта информация остается практически закрытой.
Что такое половые гормоны? Половые гормоны регулируют формирование и функционирование половых органов, проявление вторичных половых признаков и некоторые стороны поведения человека. Если говорить о различиях между мужчиной и женщиной, то они в первую очередь определя¬ются тем, что в организме мужчины вырабатывается мужской гормон (тестостерон), а в организме женщины – женский (эстроген). Именно действие этих веществ определяет не только внешнее отличие мужчины от женщины (без них внутренние и внешние половые органы вообще не формируются), но дает мужчине большую мышечную силу, соответствующую фигуру, растительность на лице, мужской голос и характер, а женщине – женскую фигуру, отсутствие волос на лице, более мягкий голос и женский характер.
Если человек начинает принимать несвойственный ему гормон, то его облик, голос, характер стремительно меняются. Этим пользуются люди, которые сознательно хотят изменить свою половую принадлежность.
Важной особенностью гормонов является их высокая активность даже в низких концентрациях. Так, в организме здоровой женщины в сутки вырабатывается всего лишь 0.3-0.7мг эстрогена, что по весу соответствует половине крупинки сахара! Этого количества вполне достаточно, чтобы человек был женщиной. Действующая концентрация женского гормона в 1л пива может достигать 0.15мг в пересчете на эстроген4. Здесь, однако, нужно отметить, что 90% фитоэстрогена в пиве содержится в неактивной форме, но у 30% европейцев микрофлора кишечника работает таким образом, что перево¬дит гормон в активную форму уже внутри организма – в тонком кишечнике5.
Что дает пиво мужчине? Мужчина, потребляя пиво, в существенной степени замещает в собственном организме мужской гормон на женский6. Раньше мужской гормон давал ему активность, волевые качества, стремление к победе, желание лидировать, а теперь мы получаем безвольное, апатичное существо промежуточного рода, способное лишь лежать на диване и тупо смотреть в телевизор. Далее могут появиться раздражительность и стервозность.
Фигура такого существа тоже меняется – расширяется таз, жир откладыва-ется по женскому типу – на бедрах. Мышцы живота слабеют, и появляется "пивной живот". Разрастаются грудные железы; теперь, заплывшие жиром, они болтаются впереди, интересным образом дополняя облик этого "мужчины". По некоторым данным, в запущенных случаях из этих грудей начинает сочиться молозиво7.
Сердце, вынужденное каждый день перекачивать излишнее количество жидкости, поступающей с пивом, заметно увеличивается в размерах, его стенки становятся более тонкими и дряблыми, снаружи оно зарастает жиром. Развивается ишемическая болезнь сердца и увеличивается риск инфаркта, физические нагрузки переносятся все более и более тяжело, появляется отдышка. Врачи называют этот синдром "пивное" или "баварское" сердце7.
Все более проблематичным становится выполнение мужских обязанностей, постепенно развивается импотенция, влечение к женщине заменяется влечением к алкоголю. Таким образом, подтверждаются слова первого рейхсканцлера Германии Бисмарка: "От пива делаются ленивыми, глупыми и бессильными" (имеется в виду мужское бессилие).
Что дает пиво женщине? Женский организм работает сложнее и изящнее мужского, в нем каждый месяц гормональный фон существенным образом меняется, и вторжение в этот тонкий механизм введением фитоэстрогенов или других гормональных препаратов грозит серьезными последствиями вплоть до бесплодия (как у овец в Австралии). В нормальном состоянии организм женщины сам вырабатывает столько эстрогена, сколько ей в данный момент нужно. Если женщина пьет пиво и таким образом вводит в свой организм дополнительное количество женского гормона, то это может приводить, как показано в опытах на крысах, к увеличению матки, разрастанию тканей матки и влагалища, выделению излишнего секрета и слизи в фаллопиевых трубах,8,9 нарушению менструального цикла3. Все это ставит под вопрос пригодность такой женщины для продолжения рода. Действие хмеля на женщин было давно известно. Так, их старались не использовать для сборки "шишечек" хмеля на плантациях, поскольку при такой работе у большинства женщин вскоре открывалось кровотечение вне зависимости от внутреннего месячного цикла1,3.
Если у мужчин потребление пива снижает влечение к противоположному полу, то у женщин наоборот увеличивает, что вносит дисгармонию в семейные отношения. Особенно грустно наблюдать девушку с бутылкой пива в одной руке и сигаретой в другой, висящую на каком-нибудь парне на виду у прохожих. Это можно назвать синдромом "кошачьей течки", когда половое влечение у девушки настолько увеличено, что она уже теряет присущую ей скромность и начинает играть активную, доминирующую роль, навязываясь парню. Мимоходом отметим, что в табачном дыме обнаружен целый спектр фитоэстрогенов10, а у мужчин курение ведет к импотенции, развивающейся в течение 10-20 лет. Течка является состоянием помешательства, когда разум уже не в состоянии контролировать гипертрофированное желание. К сожалению, девушки иногда принимают это за норму и не подозревают о причинах этого психического расстройства – пиве, курении и сопутствующей рекламе, навязывающий соответствующий стиль жизни и поведения.

----------


## randir

С точки зрения ботаники ближайшим родственником хмеля является конопля11, их даже можно скрещивать и получать гибриды. Конопля является источником таких наркотиков, как марихуана и гашиш. И в хмеле эти наркотические вещес¬тва тоже содержатся, пусть и в более низкой концентрации11. Помимо этого хмель вырабатывает немного морфина12 - действующего начала опиума и героина. На самом деле содержащийся в пиве алкоголь тоже является наркоти¬ком – этот факт отмечается в ГОСТ 5964-82 на этанол: "Этиловый спирт – ... относится к сильнодействующим наркотикам". Но к пиву пристрастие формируется незаметнее и быстрее, чем к другим алкогольным изделиям, а лечится пивной алкоголизм с еще большим трудом, чем обычный. Так, Б.Г. Афанасьев (начальник 1-го психотерапевтического отделения госпиталя А.А. Вишневского) отмечает, что зависимость формируется даже по отношению к безалкогольному пиву, и объясняет это именно влиянием других наркотических веществ. Характерно, что иногда у пивных наркоманов появляются симптомы наркотической ломки13. Таким образом, подразделяя наркотики на "стартовые" и "добивающие", отнесем табак и пиво к стартовым наркотикам. Пиво особенно опасно тем, что именно через него осуществляется очень раннее, зачастую до 7 лет, приобщение детей к алкоголю. Это обстоятельство имеет крайне негативные последствия для дальнейшего умственного, физического и полового развития подростков.
Пару слов о том, как делают традиционное пиво. Алкогольное брожение осуществляется на основе ячменного солода, углеводы которого перерабатываются пивными дрожжами в этиловый спирт. Однако помимо этилового спирта дрожжи всегда выделяют еще целый "букет" веществ – широкий набор спиртов (метиловый, пропиловый, изо-амиловый и др.), сложные эфиры, альдегиды, кетоны – все то, что известно в народе под названием "сивушные масла". По мере накопления этих ядов и этилового спирта дрожжи погибают, потому что среда становится непригодной для их дальнейшей жизни. Готовое пиво реализуют потребителям, иногда даже не отфильтровав останки этих микроорганизмов.
В народе правильно говорят: "Пиво – не водка". Действительно, по своим токсикологическим характеристикам пиво, с учетом потребляемого количества, гораздо хуже водки, оно даже хуже самогона! Ведь производители водки используют для ее приготовления спирт, прошедший специальную очистку. И хотя спирт – это яд, разрушающий в первую очередь мозг, но производители гордятся тем, что очистили его от сивушных масел – еще более токсичных веществ. Даже самогонщики не разливают брагу просто так по банкам, а все-таки ее перегоняют, тем самым хоть частично очищая спирт от тяжелых компонентов сивухи. Согласно ГОСТ Р 51355-99 на водку, содержание в ней сивушного масла не может превышать 3 мг/л, а в пиве содержание этих токсинов составляет 50-100 мг/л! Именно поэтому отравление пивом получается более тяжелым. Однако сивушный привкус в пиве плохо ощущается, потому что он перебит горечью хмеля, специально добавляемого туда. Интересно отметить, что в шишечках хмеля также содержаться некоторые высшие спирты, причем некоторые из них имеют отчетливое действие на деятельность мозга11.
Широкомасштабных исследований воздействия пива на организм человека до сих пор не проведено, что впрочем, понятно, учитывая заинтересованность сторон. Однако есть данные, что употребление пива повышает более чем на 30% вероятность развития рака груди, причем отсутствует четкая зависимость от выпиваемой дозы пива14.
Пиво вызывает целый спектр глазных болезней15. Риск развития катаракты и макулопатии (дистрофия желтого пятна, ведущая к слепоте) увеличивается в 1.5-3 раза16,17, а одновременное курение усиливает негативный эффект18,19.
Разберем некоторые вредные советы, кочующие по книжонкам "целителей":
Советы употреблять пиво беременным женщинам можно без преувеличения считать преступными и современная медицина таких рекомендаций никогда не дает! Алкоголь, быстро проникая в кровеносную систему плода, может проя¬вить свои мутагенные свойства и привести к серьезным нарушениям в форми¬рующихся органах и системах младенца. Исследования также выявили, что употребление пива существенно снижает уровень как женских, так и мужских гормонов в околоплодовых водах, а вес новорожденных заметно уменьшается20.
Пиво может привести к увеличению количества молока у кормящей матери, однако в этом случае младенец уже с первых дней жизни начнет получать алкоголь вместе с молоком матери, что крайне негативно скажется на развитии его органов и "наградит" его предрасположенностью к алкоголизму.
Иногда можно встретить советы давать столовую ложку пива младенцам для лучшего сна, и это действительно работает. Однако, не говоря уже о побочных наркотических веществах, отметим лишь действие спирта на малыша. На организм ребенка этанол действует в 5 раз сильнее, а если еще учесть, что его масса в 12-15 раз меньше массы его мамы, то эта доза в 15 грамм пива эквивалента 1 литру для взрослого. Если его мамаша еще не является поклонницей хмельного зелья, то она может живо представить себе то оглушенное, тошнотворное состояние, которое у нее вызвал бы литр пива, выпитый залпом без закуски. Даже один такой эксперимент – это издеватель-ство над ребенком, а вот если поить молодую маму таким образом насильно в течение месяца-двух, то потом ей уже прямая дорога в наркологический диспансер – она пивной алкоголик. К слову сказать, в СССР специальность детского нарколога введена в 1985 году, до этого не было... Хотите обеспечить их работой?! У них дел и так хватает...

----------


## Crocodile

> Я не буду демагогии разводить только факты...

 randir, ссылочку киньте пожалуйста.

----------


## Leof

контраргументирую:   

> Что такое половые гормоны? Половые гормоны регулируют формирование и функционирование половых органов, проявление вторичных половых признаков и некоторые стороны поведения человека. Если говорить о различиях между мужчиной и женщиной, то они в первую очередь определя¬ются тем, что в организме мужчины вырабатывается мужской гормон (тестостерон), а в организме женщины – женский (эстроген). Именно действие этих веществ определяет не только внешнее отличие мужчины от женщины (без них внутренние и внешние половые органы вообще не формируются), но дает мужчине большую мышечную силу, соответствующую фигуру, растительность на лице, мужской голос и характер, а женщине – женскую фигуру, отсутствие волос на лице, более мягкий голос и женский характер.

 То есть в странах, где пиво поулярный напиток, мало бородачей, отцов семейства, мужчины все мягкие и женоподобные. Как в Ирландии, Англии и Германии. По-моему это не правда.   

> Если человек начинает принимать несвойственный ему гормон, то его облик, голос, характер стремительно меняются. Этим пользуются люди, которые сознательно хотят изменить свою половую принадлежность.

  Получается, что большинство людей, которые пьют пиво, если выйти на улицы, это манерные, безбородые тонкого сложения хихикающие маальчики с тоонким голосом. Это абсурд.   

> *Раньше* мужской гормон давал ему активность, волевые качества, стремление к победе, желание лидировать, а теперь мы получаем безвольное, апатичное существо промежуточного рода, способное лишь лежать на диване и тупо смотреть в телевизор.

  раньше, это когда? Когда люди не пили пива? Тогда - никогда. По логики статьи, получается, что (опять же) в странах, где сортов пива больше, чем сортов хлеба все мужики лежат на диванах. Это не смотря на то, что в таких странах с экономикой дела неплохо.   

> Сердце, вынужденное каждый день перекачивать излишнее количество жидкости, поступающей с пивом, заметно увеличивается в размерах, его стенки становятся более тонкими и дряблыми, снаружи оно зарастает жиром. Развивается ишемическая болезнь сердца и увеличивается риск инфаркта, физические нагрузки переносятся все более и более тяжело, появляется отдышка. Врачи называют этот синдром "пивное" или "баварское" сердце7. 
> Все более проблематичным становится выполнение мужских обязанностей, постепенно развивается импотенция, влечение к женщине заменяется влечением к алкоголю. Таким образом, подтверждаются слова первого рейхсканцлера Германии Бисмарка: "От пива делаются ленивыми, глупыми и бессильными" (имеется в виду мужское бессилие).

  - не относится к информации о гармонах. Стем же успехом нужно запретить еду вообще. Опять же, есть ли исследования, которые выявили снижение рождаемости в связи употреблением пива? И счем сравниваются показатели?   

> Если у мужчин потребление пива снижает влечение к противоположному полу, то у женщин наоборот увеличивает, что вносит дисгармонию в семейные отношения.

  Так одно компенсирует другое...шучу-шучу 
Ну, в целом, справедливо - много пива - вредно. Однако http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Пиво 
Пиво делают ещё и из солода тоже. Как гласит моя любимая поговорка: "Оказывается, пиво не только вредно... но и полезно!".
Пиво близко по питательности к хлебу.  
Интересная закономерность. Крупнейшим и древнейшим потребителем пива является страна Китай. Самая плодовитая страна в мире. И не самая нездоровая, там очень серьёзная медицина. Китайцы ужасно озабочены плодовитостью, за столько тысячь лет они бы уж точно заметили бы, если пиво влияет на рождаемость, и отказались бы от него. Теперь им кажется даже, что их слишком много, они пьют столько пива, а рождаемость только увеличивается. К тому, китайцы - одна из трудолюбивейших наций на планете, а по вашей информации должно выходить, что там одни лентяи. Ужасный парадокс. Я бы сказал, это перечёркивает доводы из статьи. 
Получается, что ваши доводы приводят к парадоксу. В Китае больше всего детей, и больше всего пьют пиво. 
Германцы пьют очень много пива. Что мы имеем? Германцы самая воиственная нация в истории существования планеты. Уж воинственнее представить сложно. Они - вояки - к тому же и замечательные учёные. И вырождаться не соберались и не собираются. Ещё вам пример, по всем пунктам ставящий под сомнение верность приведённой вами статьи. 
Америка. Богатейшая страна в мире с огромным ВВП и экспортом. Получается, что в России по злостному умыслу (точно - американцев) внедряется пиво с целью сделать рождаемоть такой же низкой, как в Китае, трудоспособность такой, как в Америке и Китае, а такие качества, как брутальность, воинственность и знаменитое на весь свет немецкое солдафонство - столь же незначительным как у немцев. Я бы сказал, что пиво повлечёт к появлению совершенных людей - совершенного сочетания мужества, трудолюбия, здравомыслия и сметливости.

----------


## randir

Leof, научные факты того что пиво полезно... А то знаете много мифов существует и то что она от простуды лечит и т.д. Сродни мифу о том что водка согревает...

----------


## randir

Советую прочитать книги профессора Углова 
"Правда и ложь о разрешенных наркотиках" http://sbnt.ru/files/F.G.Uglov-Pravda_i ... otikah.rar 
Кратко о Углове: 
Федор Григорьевич Углов - академик РАМН, действительный и почетный член Петровской академии наук и искусств, вице-президент Международной Славянской академии, президент Государственного православного фонда, почетный доктор СПб ГМУ им. акад. И.П. Павлова, главный редактор (с 1953 г.) журнала «Вестник хирургии», член Союза писателей России, почетный член многих отечественных и зарубежных научных обществ, лауреат Ленинской премии, лауреат премии Склифосовского, лауреат Первой национальной премии «Призвание» в номинации «За верность профессии» (2002 г.), лауреат международной премии св. Андрея Первозванного в номинации «За веру и верность» (2003 г.), лауреат конкурса «Золотая десятка Петербурга - 2003» в номинации «За честное служение Отечеству». Занесен в Книгу рекордов Гиннеса, как старейший практикующий хирург в России и СНГ. Награжден золотым значком Минздрава РФ (2003), двумя орденами Трудового Красного знамени, орденом Дружбы народов, орденом «За заслуги перед Отечеством», медалями: «За боевые заслуги», «За оборону Ленинграда», «Изобретатель СССР».
Родился 5 октября 1904 г. в деревне Чугуево Киренского уезда Иркутской области.  
Сейчас ему уже 104 года, и он до сих пор практикующий хирург

----------


## randir

Leof, вам ни кто не говорит что выпив одну кружку пива вы тут же станете женоподнбным... Так же как ни кто не говорит что выкурив одну сигарету вы можете сразу заработать рак легких, некоторые всю жизнь куря остаются умеренно здоровыми.. 
И люди издревле курили и что... Будем делать из этого выводы что оно не вредно и давайте всем курить?

----------


## Crocodile

> Leof, научные факты того что пиво полезно... А то знаете много мифов существует и то что она от простуды лечит и т.д. Сродни мифу о том что водка согревает...

 randir, спасибо за ссылку. А вот Leof тебе привел другие научные доводы. А ты в ответ мифами их обзываешь. А говорил - только факты, мол без эмоций разберемся. А сам? Нехорошо получается..  ::   Ты вот сам-то попробуй на гугле поиск сделать. Ты сколько научных исследований опровергающих друг друга найдешь? Ни на какие мысли самого-то не наводит?

----------


## Leof

> ...

 Научные факты? Если научные факты противоречат реальным фактам, они ошибочны. 
В приведённой вами научной статье говорится о вредном вляниии на работоспособность, деторождаемость и мужество. В чём же конкретно мы видим проявление такого влияния? 
В случае с вашей статьёй, речь идёт не о фактах. а только утверждениях. Самое большое - это теория. Я же считаю эту статью безосновательной, так как ни одно из этих утверждений ничего не доказывает. 
Пиво влияет на рождаемость. - Это утверждение, а не факт.
Рождаемость в Китае растёт - это факт.
Пиво влияет на рост волос на подбородке и тон голоса - не факт - утверждение.
Среди пьющих пиво людей не преобладают люди с такими женоподобными признаками. - это факт.
И так далее. Вы проигнорировали обоснованную часть моей аргументации. Про пьющие пиво страны и демографическую ситуацию в этих странах.
А придрались к моему шутливому замечанию. К стати, водка расширяет сосуды, усиливая кровоток, от чего происходит согревание. Так что звяняйте. 
Научность вашей стьи не приближает её к реальности.
Её научность только в терминологии и цифрах? Наивно просто поэтому верить всему, что в ней написано.

----------


## Leof

Спасибо за ссылку, randir. 
Напомню, что начиналось всё так:   

> А про пиво которому вы тут такие красивые оды поете, есть оружие геноцида народов

 Геноцида каких народов? Какие народы (даже не один, а народы), были стреблены пивом?
ОТВЕТ - НИКАКИЕ. 
Прохфессор один, а нас - китайцев, американцев, немцев и русских несколько миллиардов. Вот он против пива и прожил 104 года. А может, если бы пил - прожил бы до 110?

----------


## randir

Leof, а вы невнимательно читали... я писал : американские индейцы - это прецендент, намеренного спаивание народа

----------


## Leof

И чукчи в России. Да - потому, что у этих народов не было традиции употребления алкоголя, а русских и Европейцев былаа. 
Поэтому, что русскому хорошо - то немцу смерть. 
Только, чтобы индейцев убить, потребовались ещё вирусы, огнестрельное оружие, совершенная тактика и истребление бизонов. И то это заняла у Американцев много сил и времени. И ещё. Вы серьёзно думаете, что индейцев спаивали пивом? Это были напитки покрепче, а пиво они исами варили. 
Индейцы к пиву отношение не имеют. 
Это была 
вод
ка

----------


## randir

Пейте песенки про пиво, глупцы... 
 "От пива делаются ленивыми, глупыми и бессильными"
Бисмарк   Вред пива и пивной алкоголизм
Хотя я уже зарекся уже биться об глухую стенку. Но все же заметил тенденцию, все больше и больше молодых людей отказываются от любого алкоголя. И замечу к сведению.. такую закономерность, все кто осознано становится трезвенником ( а не по причине болезни) 95% становятся националистами-патриотами.. Случайность или закономерность?

----------


## Rtyom

Не примите на свой счёт, но я сказал бы, что это чьё-то больное воображение.  ::

----------


## randir

Rtyom, больное воображение в каком смысле?

----------


## Rtyom

В том смысле, что нет тут никакой закономерности. С чего бы им вдруг становиться национал-патриотами? Или национал-патриоты все до единного не любят закладывать за воротник?.. Знаете, я тоже алкоголь не люблю, но это не значит, что у меня антигуманные взгляды, как у ваших национал-патриотов.

----------


## randir

Rtyom, большинство .. это факт... Ну да ладно 
А я вот гуманностью не обладаю, во мне присутствует человеколюбие

----------


## Leof

Ну, я тоже слышал, что молодые люди, вступившие в ряды националистических организаций активно занимаются спортом. В частности изучают приёмы рукопашной борьбы, поткреплённые практикой избиения прохожих. Это факт...ну да ладно. 
Гуманность и человеколюбие это практичеки одно и то же.
Но в какой степени в вас присутсвует человеколюбие, нельзя сказать однозначно.

----------


## randir

Leof, ну если по вашей логике судить))) то я значит не националист)) Я спортом не увлекаюсь. Ни каких наркотиков не употребляю. Даже от кофе стараюсь отказаться.. Но это не значит чт оя веду здоровый образ жизни.. Я веду НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ образ жизни.. так как от рождения человек рождается трезвым, для функционирования организма ни каких психо активных веществ не нужно

----------


## Орчун

Я люблю пиво я люблю водку   ::  ленинград-алкоголик   ::

----------


## doninphxaz

> Огромная ложь

 Я почему-то захотел перевести эти стихи на английский.  Я положил предварительный перевод сюда.  Замечания?

----------


## Lampada

http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1108.05*  
Пивное танго*
                  Алексей Воронин 
На Красной площади - дождь.
Погодка для англичан.
И на душе моей тоже - *A* *la* Лондон туман. 
Я выпил Балтики семь
В каком-то левом бистро,
А после Старого Мель-
ника где-то возле метро 
Очаковского ноль пять
У Воскресенских ворот,
А после Клинского взять
Пришлось... Или наоборот? 
Бутылку Балтики девять
У старушки одной...
А что прикажете делать?
Я такой заводной. 
На Красной площади - дождь.
Погодка для англичан.
И на душе моей тоже - *A* *la* Лондон туман  *2000*

----------

